# تجربتي الناجحة في توفير غاز الهيدروجين بالتحليل الكهربائي ( كمية وفيرة )



## نصير السنة (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه تجربتي الشخصية و سجلت خصيصا لمشاركتكم ونقل الاستفادة في مجال توليد غاز الهيدروجين







هذه تجربة انتاج غاز الهيدروجين ( غاز المستقبل ) من خلال تفكيك الماء H2Oوهو عباره عن ذرتين هيدروجين وذرة اكسجينHHO ، و تم انتاج الغاز من خلال التحليل الكهربائي و بمحلول مساعد ( هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ) وهو مسااعد لزيادة الانتاج ويمكن تفكيكه بدون هذه المادة ، و انتاج الهيدروجين يعتبر خطير لانه غاز سريع الاشتعال و الانفجار ويمكن استخدامه كعنصر مساعد في تقليل الاعتماد على الوقود في السيارات و المولدات الكهربائية و يمكن الاعتماد عليه كلما زادت الكمية لتشغيل مولد الكهرباء من الهيدروجين ، و ان شاء الله تعالى نفيدكم بأي تجارب مستقبلية في هذه القناة.




الادوات المستخدمة في تجربة استخراج غاز الهيدروجين من الماء
1- الخلية وتحتوي على عدة الواح ستاند ستيل ( يمكن صناعتها او شراءها من الانترنت )
2- بطارية سيارة 12 فولت 
3- انابيب
4- خزان ماء 
5- مانع ارتداد اللهب
6- هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ( مفضل ) و يمكن ان تجده في محلات الكيماويات او الاسمدة الزراعية.


واي استفسار يرجى التعليق على الفيديو و سأرد حينما تتاح لي الفرصة بمشيئة الله تعالى.


واهدي هذا الفيديو خصوصا لأهلي أهل اليمن خصوصا و المسلمين عموما ، و انصحهم بالبدء في انتاج الهيدروجين من خلال الخلايا الشمسية لما تمتلك المنطقة العربية خصوصا من اشعاع طوال العام و طاقة متجددة بالاعتماد مع طاقة الرياح.





هذا و صل اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد و على آله وصحبه اجمعين.


----------



## f99003 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

نصير السنة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...


 مبارك والى الامام ولي سؤال ماهي الكمية المستخدمة من ألبوتاسيوم ومتى يتم تغيير الماء وشكرا


----------



## أحمد أبو جهاد (2 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وعمل رائع ومجهود واضح بقي ان تصنع محرك يعمل بالهيدروجين ولايبقى الا جهاز لاسالة الهيدروجين وتصبح المنظومة البديلة للوقود جاهزة هؤلاء اهل اليمن الذي نعرف


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم هذة هى الخلية الهيدروجينية الجافة وأظن أن الماء إسود معك.لانك لاتستخدم الماء المقطر بل يبدوا انك إستخدمت ماء الصنبور المفلتر او الغير مفلتر وهذا يختلف عن المقطر 
ثانيا الخلية أظن أنها مكونة من 9 ألواح إستلس إستيل 316 ممكن مقاس 1/2 وترتيبهم هي كالاتي (-nnn+nnn-) وتم شراء الخلية من الانتر نت موقع ebay بثمن 55$ للخلية بقى ان أنوة ان ما قلته هو إجتهاد والله أعلى وأعلم ويتفضل الاخ صاحب الموضوع بتصويب أى خطىء وبالتوفيق اخي


----------



## azize100 (11 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله علی هذه التجربة حثی لا يتكلم المشككين


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام اخي الكريم نحنا نفتخر بئخواننا العرب المفركين والمبدعين


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق وان يجعل الله على يدك اكتشاف طاقه بديله


----------

